# No 3DS Until March 2011?



## IBNobody (Jun 16, 2010)

I posted this in the 3DS FAQ but thought it would make good news.

"Nintendo, based in Kyoto, will start selling the 3DS player by March 2011, President Satoru Iwata said in an interview yesterday. A price for the device, which is equipped with three cameras and a motion sensor, hasn’t been set, he said."

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-06-1...r-update2-.html

Full article in Spoiler.



Spoiler



Nintendo Rises After Introduction of 3-D Game Player (Update2)

(Updates with comment from analyst in fourth paragraph.)

By Mariko Yasu

June 16 (Bloomberg) -- Nintendo Co., the world’s biggest maker of portable video-game players, rose the most in almost three months in Osaka trading after the company unveiled a handheld machine that lets users see 3-D images without wearing special glasses.

The stock rose as much as 5.9 percent to 26,700 yen, the biggest rise in intraday trading since March 24, and changed hands for 26,400 yen as of the 11 a.m. midday break. The benchmark Nikkei 225 Stock Average advanced 1.6 percent.

Nintendo and video-game machine rival Sony Corp. introduced 3-D products yesterday as consumer-electronics makers adopt the technology to revive earnings. Game publishers including Activision Blizzard Inc., Electronic Arts Inc., Ubisoft Entertainment SA and Konami Corp. are making games for the new device, the companies said.

The 3DS “will probably sell well,” said Etsuko Tamura, a Tokyo-based analyst at Mizuho Investors Securities Co. “They are starting with hit titles like ‘Metal Gear Solid,’ so that should give gamers reason to buy the console,” said Tamura, who rates Nintendo ‘neutral plus’.

Nintendo, based in Kyoto, will start selling the 3DS player by March 2011, President Satoru Iwata said in an interview yesterday. A price for the device, which is equipped with three cameras and a motion sensor, hasn’t been set, he said.

Sony, Microsoft

Sony demonstrated PlayStation 3 titles with 3-D capabilities and added a new motion-activated controller like those uses with Nintendo’s Wii at the game conference yesterday. Microsoft Corp. earlier this week showed motion-sensing technology that lets people play games on its Xbox 360 console without a controller.

Shares in Sony, based in Tokyo, rose 1.5 percent to 2,653 yen as of 11 a.m.

DS handheld sales worldwide will rise 11 percent to 30 million from 27.1 million in the year ending March, the game maker forecast last month. By comparison, global sales of its flagship Wii will probably fall 12 percent to 18 million units, after declining for the first time last fiscal year, it said.

“Nintendo added higher specifications for the 3DS and managed to attract big action game titles which had been popular among Sony’s PlayStations Portable users,” said Hideki Yasuda, a Tokyo-based analyst at Ace Securities Co. “It was a surprise to see a number of third-party game titles for the 3DS.”

“Resident Evil” by Capcom Co. is among such titles, Yasuda said. “Sony may struggle to boost PSP sales during the yearend shopping season if Nintendo starts selling 3DS by then,” he said.

Sony Losses

Sony, whose game unit has posted losses for four consecutive fiscal years, aims to restore the business’s profitability during the current year, which runs through the end of March.

The company’s new controller will sell for $49.99, while a companion navigation piece is priced at $29.99, Sony said yesterday at E3. The device will be released on Sept. 15 in Europe, four days later in the U.S., and on Oct. 21 in Japan, the company said.

More than 40 games for the new controller will be available for the U.S. holiday season, with Sony-owned games costing $39.99, the company said.

--With assistance from Yoshinori Eki, Maki Shiraki and Jason Clenfield in Tokyo. Editors: Young-Sam Cho, Chana Schoenberger.

To contact the reporter on this story: Mariko Yasu in Tokyo at [email protected]

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Young-Sam Cho at [email protected]


----------



## .Darky (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess that's more than enough time for me to save for a PSP and a 3DS.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Your link doesn't work, but it sounds like the "by the end of the fiscal year" line that we got before.  Nintendo's fiscal year ends in March.  It only means the 3DS will be released before that, which could be anytime from tomorrow up until March 2011.

The most likely release date being reported in rumours is around November of this year.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Your link doesn't work, but it sounds like the "by the end of the fiscal year" line that we got before.  Nintendo's fiscal year ends in March.  It only means the 3DS will be released before that, which could be anytime from tomorrow up until March 2011.
> 
> The most likely release date being reported in rumours is around November of this year.



I hope so. Trust me. My DS Lite is on its last legs.

Updated the link.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Iwata probably can't say any more than the "by March 2011" line... but "by" is the operative word, there.  It makes no sense to release something like the 3DS in March (or anytime in the first quarter of next year) when they can take advantage of the holiday shopping season.

There's no way that the 3DS won't be *the* hottest gift that parents climb over eachother to pick up for their kids, and Nintendo knows it.  No way they won't capitalize on that.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 16, 2010)

No 2nd analog stick on a handheld until two-thousand-and-never?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

Sony's Move is set to be released as early as mid September. Microsoft's Kinect set to release as early as late October.

While I know console and handheld competition doesn't exactly exist, the holiday season is the most important time of the year in terms of product sales. Reggie during the E3 Nintendo conference made known to the crowd that even though "reports" have said the Wii was losing momentum, this last holiday season showed Wii sales to be the highest in that period of time in comparison to any other time, and more importantly, more sales than the competitors, giving Nintendo that sense of being in the consumer's minds. Last year was basically software-based. This holiday season, both Move and Kinect will be available. It will become whether people want to continue to buy just software, or new hardware that helps alter their gameplay, and new hardware requires software to interact, making non-Nintendo software sales rise even more.

February/March (in my opinion) are not exactly known to be months of high product sales. January is just after the holiday season, when people don't want to spend any more money. Early-mid December may be too late unless advertisements were launched earlier and frequent. If they want to get high sales the moment it gets released, then November should be the latest, even if it is after the competition's new hardware releases.

If E3 showed us anything, it showed us that the 3DS is nearly complete (if not already). Developers have had their hands on the development kits for some time now. We've seen a plethora of screenshots of titles in the works, and at least one title running actual gameplay (Kid Icarus). If November was the month of the 3DS, and developers are well underway with 3DS titles, would 5 months be too soon?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 16, 2010)

Am I seriously the only one to know that this has been the planned release date for awhile?


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 16, 2010)

that means by the time i get this there will probably make a Supercard3DS


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Am I seriously the only one to know that this has been the planned release date for awhile?



You think it's March?  I think you're wrong.  March is a terrible month to release something like this.... so are January and February.


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 16, 2010)

we wont see the 3DS probably until summer 11 or winter 11


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right I was bored a lot in march this year because there were no good games released
I think it'll come in fall with 1 or 2 games and in the winter a few new games so maybe also Pokemon
on the 3DS (because of the uploading and downloading of the sav file)


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Start or mid November, just like the DS and DSi thats when ppl start taking advantage of the coming holiday shopping season.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

Japan, North America release dates


```
Jul 83, Oct 85 - NES
Apr 89, Jul 89 - GB
Nov 90, Aug 91 - SNES
Jun 96, Sep 96 - N64
Oct 98, Nov 98 - GBC
Mar 01, Jun 01 - GBA
Sep 01, Nov 01 - GC
Dec 04, Nov 04 - DS
ÂÂÂÂNov 06ÂÂÂÂ - Wii
```

While release dates fluctuated between mainly the 2nd and 4th quarters for earlier consoles and handhelds, the last 3 releases have been focused mostly in the last quarter, prior to the holiday season. Unless Nintendo plans to change this, I can only assume they will continue the pattern of late-year hardware releases.

EDIT:

I know this doesn't contain things like the DSi, or multiple iterations of the GB hardware, but those, imo, are merely revisions and not actual leaps from one generation to another.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DSi was released August 4th.

The Japan 3DS will most likely be sold November like most of their consoles (and yes the DSi was released in November in Japan).

Nintendo follows a pattern with releases


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2010)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> I posted this in the 3DS FAQ but thought it would make good news.
> ...Kyoto...


Kyoto = Tokyo?!
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHAT?!?!

In other news, this sucks! I can't wait that long! My $20 I've saved up thus far won't last either!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> IBNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you can set down a pre-order with $20 I doubt it'd help anyways


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

I bet it will be out by the end of the year. I remember taht the DS was released in NOvember when it came out and I expect much the same now. It is too much to think that it will be out in the next couple of months. In november it will be 6 months which is a nice amount of time. I may be enitrely wrong though.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

DS was shown off at E3 2004 and went on sale November 20th of 2004
Wii was shown off at E3 2006 and went on sale November 19th of 2006
3DS was shown off at E3 2010 goes on sale November 2010???(just a guess)

DS lite,DSi and DSiXL/LL release dates are irrelevant here because they are essentially the same thing

Nintendo has a thing about releasing their new hand helds/consoles right before Christmas sales start. So if i were to take a guess i say the 3DS gets released the week before Thanksgiving like the Wii & DS.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> The DSi was released August 4th.



A redesign is a bit different than a brand new generation.  The sheer numbers of Phats and Lites in the market prevented the DSi's potential from ever being used.  Unless you consider Hair Salon a valid use, anyway, lol.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd welcome any donations of a 3DS for my 43rd birthday. (March 18)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wonder how long DSlite games will continue to be produced after the 3DS gets released.  I'm guessing 2 years at the absolute maximum, because I'm sure Ninty is anxious to eliminate piracy on their handhelds and dumping off the original DS game support would be the best way to do that.  Why else would they have announced the 3DS so soon after the DSi....well, other than the fact that DSi sales aren't what they might have hoped?   I imagine that they have already ended any future DSlite game development and the only regular DS games still coming are only because they already began development on them.  I would think that they are going to focus solely on DSi and 3DS from here on out.  I think it would be incredibly stupid to do otherwise....from a business standpoint anyway.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Let us not forget that nearly every first party title, for the 3DS, on Nintendo's E3 site are "3D" versions of N64 games (Ocarina of Time, Star Fox, etc). And the graphics seemed to outshine N64's a bit.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Let us not forget that nearly every first party title, for the 3DS, on Nintendo's E3 site are "3D" versions of N64 games (Ocarina of Time, Star Fox, etc). And the graphics seemed to outshine N64's a bit.



Accounting for the smaller-than-a-TV screen size and lower resolution, the graphics (the rendering, anyway) look more like a Gamecube than an N64.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Let us not forget that nearly every first party title, for the 3DS, on Nintendo's E3 site are "3D" versions of N64 games (Ocarina of Time, Star Fox, etc). And the graphics seemed to outshine N64's a bit.


what? thats 2 games that are "3D" versions of N64 games lol how is that nearly every first party title? thats 2 out of 9 not even half.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

They need to do a Mario Sunshine port... ideally it's a last-minute surprise launch title they've got up their sleeves.  If not, I hope it gets released within the first year or so.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> They need to do a Mario Sunshine port... ideally it's a last-minute surprise launch title they've got up their sleeves.  If not, I hope it gets released within the first year or so.


I would love that but I would much rather see a brand new 3D Mario title for the console, specifically made with 3D in mind. I dont want a port but imagine if a title similar to Galaxy was created. It would be great.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 16, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> we wont see the 3DS probably until summer 11 or winter 11



The date is confirmed to be before then. By best would be sometime in November because of Christmas shopping starts around that time. Plus it is a safe bet based on previous release dates.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't mind having to wait another year, or even more, as long as that means they're going to make it a real beauty, with every possible bug already fixed and maybe some slightly better specs too (although it is already near perfection now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fabis94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Which region is this?


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2010)

I think we should all pitch in to buy a 3DS for Team Twiizers. I'm not saying it's for piracy, I almost only use Homebrew on both my PSP and DS (with the only exception being Pokémon). Who's with me?

ONTOPIC: Please let it fall on March 3!!!! I want one for my B-day :yayds:


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

I simply hope its region free so i can import the usa version, as europe wll almost certainly be very late.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

let it come before Christmas!!!!


----------



## Escape (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, by GameFAQs, the 3DS comes out in Japan sometime in October: 
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997614-3ds/data

From where the hell do they get this information? 
It's like some other guy said - "they came from the future".


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Well, by GameFAQs, the 3DS comes out in Japan sometime in October:
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997614-3ds/data
> 
> From where the hell do they get this information?
> It's like some other guy said - "they came from the future".


GameFAQs is known for making up random release dates and then changing them as real release dates are announced.


----------



## ericling (Jun 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> let it come before Christmas!!!!


Then wish a 3DS in your sock on Christmas


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 16, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I simply hope its region free so i can import the usa version, as europe wll almost certainly be very late.



Speculation: Won't be region free - It will follow the distribution model of the DSi.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dsi only regionlocked the dsiware due to different countries having different release dates due to languages. I'm hoping retail games will still be regionfree.


----------



## al5911 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I think we should all pitch in to buy a 3DS for Team Twiizers. I'm not saying it's for piracy, I almost only use Homebrew on both my PSP and DS (with the only exception being Pokémon). Who's with me?
> 
> ONTOPIC: Please let it fall on March 3!!!! I want one for my B-day :yayds:



O M G . . .  that's one damn brilliant suggestion... and yeah hacking our console is not solely toward piracy but homebrew is FTW...


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

al5911 said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many people do you think actually only modify their handhelds & consoles just to play homebrew? i would say less then 5%(that might be a high number) only use their modified systems for homebrew and not pirating games.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> IBNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, all DSi games are region blocked. DSiWare or not.


----------



## Langin (Jun 16, 2010)

Some sort of good new, I gonna save up some money and I gonna buy all GOOD games and a nintend83DS at the same time! 


I will be waiting for the eu release, I think thats the best thing I could do...


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 16, 2010)

Please release in nov :x


----------



## manobon (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope they do a worldwide release- make it awesome just like a console release! Also, I think this might be the first gaming device I buy not used/through ebay- like, Day 1, wait in line, purchase. Maybe make a NY Nintendo World trip and everything!

...Of course, the hands-on previews for the games could come out, and show that every game is terrible, glitchy, and not worth the money...but I don't want that to be true!


----------



## Nollog (Jun 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

I felt that Nintendo rushed the DS to beat Sony to the punch and so didn't have that much in the way of great launch titles that were ready.

This time they don't need to, 3DS isn't as risky as the DS was and Sony doesn't seem to have a PSP successor ready for over a year at least.  They can take their time and make sure the games are of high quality.

I can see this launching Worldwide with much less of a game between Japan, NA and Europe.  Nintendo are much better at launching hardware nowadays, they just need to keep supplies up.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 16, 2010)

I think they know what they're doing and if it is within a half a year to a year then i'm all for it. I expect this to be a big hit especially. So many retro games are returning to this new generation of handhelds so I definitely expect this will be a good year for ol' Ninty.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ideally, we can get both.  I do want Sunshine to get a port, though, because it's the next Mario title in line for that treatment.  SMB got a stellar GBC port with Super Mario Bros. DX (arguably one of the best ports; period), and all the subsequence NES and SNES Mario platformers got a release under the Super Mario Advance line on the GBA.  Mario 64 get ported to the DS, and now it's time for people to be able to play Mario Sunshine on the go as well.

I'm all for a brand-new 3-D Mario platformer for the 3DS as well, though.  In addition to a continuation of the New Super Mario Bros. sidescrolling revival.


----------



## Patcheresu (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> IBNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Tokyo is spelled as Tokyou and Kyoto is another big city like New York and Hollywood.


----------



## ykhan (Jun 16, 2010)

well idk bout you guys but im gonna save up and try to resist the temptations of buying other stuff...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

This is actually quite convenient for me. Christmas is in December and my birthday is in March. I can save up cash for it and by the time it's out, I'll be buying it and a few sweet games too... Unless it has some safe method of piracy by then (provided Japan gets an early release).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

That's about when I was expecting it to hit. Now...for a price. I suspect we'll get that at one of the later gaming shows this year. I feel fairly certain they won't go above $199 (U.S.), as keeping the price relatively low has been one of the biggest factors for them with both DS and Wii. I think $179 will be the most likely price, though, and if I had to guess, I'd say DSi was merely their way of testing the waters with that price point.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

$200 is fair , but a lot of money X.X


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel that this topic is confusing a lot of people still. Let me state once again like it is stated in multiple areas of this thread, MARCH 2011=LAST POSSIBLE RELEASE DATE OF THE 3DS. The release date is most likely going to be the holiday season.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is actually quite convenient for me. Christmas is in December and my birthday is in March. I can save up cash for it and by the time it's out, I'll be buying it and a few sweet games too... Unless it has some safe method of piracy by then (provided Japan gets an early release).


Yeah I can wait, I'll be busy with the shitload of Wii games around October to December anyway and then move on to whatever is on 360 Jan to March.

Think the 3DS will be my first 100% piracy free console, need to get out of the habbit of downloading stuff.  I'm not even buying most games I download nowadays, just the odd one here and there.


----------

